# [solved] GNOME und Bluetooth

## schmidicom

Ich stehe hier wieder einmal vor einem Bluetooth-Problem und komme auch mit Google-Suche nicht weiter.

Wenn ich im gnome-control-center die Bluetooth-Einstellungen öffne sagt mir es mir immer "Kein Bluetooth gefunden", aber im Menu oben rechts (sry, ich weiß grad echt nicht wie man das unter GNOME nennt) funktioniert alles normal (es zeigt dort zum Beispiel die bereits verbunden Maus an). Im Internet habe ich zwar einiges zum Thema gefunden aber keine der dort vorgeschlagenen Lösungen hat geholfen, hoffentlich hat einer von euch eine Idee wie das gnome-control-center dazu überredet werden kann sich korrekt zu verhalten.

Sowohl "/usr/lib/systemd/system/bluetooth.service" als auch "/usr/lib/systemd/user/obex.service" sind mit samt ihren dbus-aliase aktive und am laufen.

Hier noch ein paar Infos zur verwendeten Software/Hardware:

```
net-wireless/bluez-5.43:0/3::gentoo  USE="cups deprecated extra-tools obex readline systemd test-programs udev -debug -doc -experimental (-selinux) {-test}"

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.20.0:2/13::gentoo  USE="introspection -debug"

gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.20.2:2::gentoo  USE="bluetooth colord cups gnome-online-accounts i18n networkmanager v4l wayland -debug -kerberos" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"
```

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 8087:0a2b Intel Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0a2b 

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          177

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Sat Nov 26, 2016 8:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

Bluetooth use Flag gesetzt? Im Zweifel in der make.conf 

Und dann ein emerge --update --deep --newuse world --keep-going

----------

## schmidicom

Ja das USE-Flag "bluetooth" ist global in der make.conf gesetzt und ein "emerge --newuse --update --deep --with-bdeps=y -av @world" zeigt keine ausstehenden Änderungen an.

EDIT:

Und laut rfkill sind sowohl WLAN als auch Bluetooth in keinster Weise blockiert/abgeschaltet.

EDIT:

Jetzt weiß ich warum es nicht funktionierte.

Wenn der eigene Benutzer nicht in der Gruppe "plugdev" Mitglied ist ignoriert das GNOME Control Center den Bluetooth-Adapter weil der "Flugzeugmodus" nicht zur Verfügung steht.

----------

